# DWA Snake Room/Enclosures



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

Google hasn't given me much in way of examples so I was wondering if anyone would be so kind as to share how they secure their DWA vivs and room to your own and the council/vets satisfaction.

I have made initial enquiries with the council but they can't provide any specific advice, but then I guess it doesn't really exist and is down to the council/vets interpretation. It would be summer at the earliest before I considered starting the application process

I have a large room which is currently both my snake room and home office. I would certainly secure the room door. I could look at separating the room into 2 with either a full stud wall and door or a 4-5ft high partition with door too. I think I would need to do something as there are too many peripherals for an escaped snake to get tangled up in, placing all the computer equipment into a cabinet would be another option with just the monitors, keyboard and mouse wires exiting to a plain desk. Not currently a concern as I ALWAYS use key locks on sliding glass door vivs, all other methods fail too often

A couple of questions I guess, is a viv inside a cabinet considered a secure double enclosure? That would be the minimum option I would consider. Standard vivs with sliding glass or exo terra style inside a large glass fronted cabinet with hinged doors and locks (because sliding viv glass is not complete secure). Plus the main room door locked obviously

Would a 4-5ft high partition open at the top be classed as a secure wall? What do others think of this? (I'm not planning on keeping King Cobras, or Spitting Cobras). Is there any way a snake could clear a 4ft smooth wall? Should the wall be at least the maximum length the snake could grow to. I think this would be my preference as opposed to the last option of a full height partition.

Do you have a rule of thumb to work out how much floor space you need for the size of snake?


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

Can anyone advise on this who is a current DWA snake keeper?

My preference would be not to partition the room as it would vastly reduce working space. I could probably relocate my office if neccessary to another room in the house. What I had thought of and what i'd like to know if it would be deemed acceptable in your opinion and if so hopefully the vets opinion is a double cabinet.

On top of a 6x3 viv (burm or retic viv) I would place a secure 6x3 cabinet, solid wood screwed all round (no hardboard or pins) with hinged/lockable glass doors. Inside this cabinet I could place four 3x18" vivs (or any other size combination) but a snug fit to cabinet with no gaps top or sides, vents front-top. These would be full vivs too so double skinned all round.

I would then add a lock and various notices as required to the room door too.

Is that something that could be regarded as a secure double enclosure without the need for a double door entry too? Light switch is immediately inside the door with another light directly above the entrance outside the room. Fire extinguisher / handling tools could be kept either side of the door without any problem.


----------



## southwest vipers (Jun 29, 2008)

barrow_matt said:


> Can anyone advise on this who is a current DWA snake keeper?
> 
> My preference would be not to partition the room as it would vastly reduce working space. I could probably relocate my office if neccessary to another room in the house. What I had thought of and what i'd like to know if it would be deemed acceptable in your opinion and if so hopefully the vets opinion is a double cabinet.
> 
> ...


You have to use a bit of common sense really. Most councils prefer an out building to house DWA listed species, but you may be lucky and get permission to convert a room within your house. Whether of not they would let you use the room as an office as well is perhaps pushing your luck a bit. You need a plan of exactly what it is that you intend to do, to present to your licensing officer before anything else.


----------



## herp_derp (Nov 11, 2011)

southwest vipers said:


> You have to use a bit of common sense really. Most councils prefer an out building to house DWA listed species, but you may be lucky and get permission to convert a room within your house. Whether of not they would let you use the room as an office as well is perhaps pushing your luck a bit. You need a plan of exactly what it is that you intend to do, to present to your licensing officer before anything else.


I don't have a suitable outbuilding, I have a large garage but wouldn't want to convert that as I am a bit of a hobby mechanic too with cars and motorbikes. My large shed couldn't be made secure enough, and it's full of all the junk I don't want in the garage, I use this for breeding food as it's well insulated (previous owner built it as an aviary).

I could potentially fit a UPVC door within the internal door frame but that may be overkill unless it is for security. A 1cm strip across the base of the frame would ensure it was escape proof and fit with a decent lock that locks when pulled closed.

I asked the licencing officer about the room requirements and she just slopey shouldered me back to the DWA Guidelines and didn't have any specific comments.


----------



## ukphil (Jun 19, 2006)

Hi barrow_matt,
If you have the cash space and time you could just buy a flat pack turnkey out building like i did for my caiman room.


----------



## boadave84 (Nov 10, 2011)

*hi matt*

hi im not a dwa keeper but my cousin is a dwa inspection officer for lancs council. best thing to do is use common sense, double sliding viv doors are recommended to each viv i understand. maybe aswell you could get a camera fitted to the inside of the room with the monitor on the outside.
at the end of the day it really is down to the inspector for your area.
i hope this helps


----------



## bloodpython22 (Feb 19, 2010)

My dwa room had a scurity door as the entrance then a 
Second door a foot behind,windows were cover by a mesh
Screen,all the room was secure with no gaps around floors
,Walls ect, my vivs were standard mel vivs with a viv lock
And the keys locked in a key safe


----------



## snappingchap (Jul 31, 2010)

i have to say, i agree with mr south west vipers, most council do prefer outbuildings, my council frowned upon it due to risk of break ins (stupid burglars deserve what they get ay) so actually asked me to use my spare bedroom, locks on the door and a sign saying the room contained hots, vivs and rubs around the room and a clear working space in the centre.


----------

